# exhaust question???



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

ok, my full HMF exhaust will be here friday. My question is do I need to heat rap it in the areas that have heat shields now on the stock exhaust? My old heat shields are in bad shape (broken and missing bolts).
thanks


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I've heard that wrapping the exhaust also helps keep the motor cooler, by dissipating the heat better.

I put an after market exhaust on my brute and didn't wrap anything and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can, but it gets caked and soaked w/ mud/water & I'm sure over time that it will get crusty & start to break down.


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool,I was hoping it would be ok. We do a lot of creek riding which is tons of sand and mud. I dont think the wrap would of lasted either. I just wanted to make sure nobody was melting any plastics or fuel tank.
thanks again, Brian


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

just keep an eye on the plastic if is seems to get to hot just add some heat tape or header wrap. if it dont get that hot then your good to go


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> just keep an eye on the plastic if is seems to get to hot just add some heat tape or header wrap. if it dont get that hot then your good to go



:agreed:


----------



## YoungBlooD (Oct 10, 2009)

you should be good for sure i have the full hmf on mine and my heat shields are not in the best shape. I have had no problems so far


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

noticed this weekend (after 6 months of riding) my plastic guard around the gas tank and fuse box plastic guard both has melted.... will be making heat shield soon... we made a temporary on to ride saturday and it didnt get any worse so i think a shield will solve the issue....


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i have an 08 and will a full system hmf fit on a 08 650 sra?


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a good amount of experience with wrapping exhausts and to make it last you need to make it as tight as you can get it (2 person job) and then put hose clamps ATLEASE every 4 inches. Then after you get it all wraped up, get a can of silicone heat paint from Advanced auto and put a few coats on there. Makes it last 4 times as long. And if you want it to really last go to a junk yards and start pulling flexible heat shields off car and the wrap that overtop of the wrap and then clamp it down also. Then it will last a LOOONG time.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

SMITTY said:


> I have a good amount of experience with wrapping exhausts and to make it last you need to make it as tight as you can get it (2 person job) and then put hose clamps ATLEASE every 4 inches. Then after you get it all wraped up, get a can of silicone heat paint from Advanced auto and put a few coats on there. Makes it last 4 times as long. And if you want it to really last go to a junk yards and start pulling flexible heat shields off car and the wrap that overtop of the wrap and then clamp it down also. Then it will last a LOOONG time.


^X2


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I wrapped my muzzy a year ago and it is still good....no melting of the gas tank shroud either, like muzzys are known to do.

Also after every wash I let the exhaust get hot enough to dry out the wrapping. Not sure if it matters just something I always do.

scott


----------

